# More C-17s



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 12, 2009)

It seems there will be large aircraft construction in Long Beach at least for a few more years.

Air Transportation: Replacing Worn Out C-17s


----------



## evangilder (Feb 12, 2009)

Good to know! I'd like them to be able to keep that place open. More C-17s is a good thing!


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 12, 2009)

That is good to hear. The Air Force is also modifing the C-5s to be able to carry more and farther. 

But the article is correct that the Air Force is always behind the power curve on the "Trash Hauling" stuff. No gamour I guess!

Bill G.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes, more C-17's is definitely a good thing! Now all we have to do is more actively market them overseas to keep the production lines open until 2020.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 12, 2009)

Good article, Joe. Guess that will keep some folks working for a few years.
Thanks for posting.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2009)

Good to hear. They need to keep making this great aircraft. Plus is keeps people employed.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 12, 2009)

...and I'm waiting for more orders from NATO or directly by the UK. There are threats of yanking out of the A400M debacle. Even if they don't there is currently a huge heavy lift gap identified by the UK MoD. Besides, I think the C-17 looks better in the British livery anyway.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 12, 2009)

Good news! Keep them C-17s comin'!

TO


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 12, 2009)

Im stationed here at Charleston AFB, South Carolina. We have just received 3 new C-17's and are awaiting 8 more. They are good airplanes, and they do their job. But after working on them a few years now, i just cant say they are great airplanes.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh man you can't drop that grenade and run, Beau. 

Let's have it. What do you do and what are your issues?


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 12, 2009)

lol, I love dropping gernades and running. J/k. Anyways, IM a Jet engine mechanic on the C-17. Basically if something messes up we change the parts and once we change them we do engine runs. The runs I will say are awsome. Nothing like starting all four and taking them to max power for 45 minutes with the only thing holding u back are the brakes. What a Ride. Anyways, I guess the only reall issue i have is with the thrust reverser system installed on this plane. For some of you who dont know, the plane incorperates a Fan and Core reverser system. The Core reverser that is installed on these planes are garbage and shouldnt be used. when one of these is broken, the aircraft is down for about 2 days (and thats if we have parts on hand to help fix it). The plane is like a big home pc. It will tell you whats wrong with it. Which is a good thing. But sometime it gives neusance faults, and the best way to deal with those is to Ctrl, Alt, Delete the airplane (or turn all power off and back on). I was origanlly a Fighter guy working F-15's and F-16's. The C-17 is a good airplane, but with some faults. But yet what aircraft doesnt have faults. By the way, The new C-17's come with a new car smell. Pretty Crazy! Here are some pictures of some guys here at Charleston working on the core reverser to manually deploy it and a Side view of what the reversers look like.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fly boy (Feb 13, 2009)

aren't c-17s boeing aircraft and there is a boeing plant in colorado right?


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 13, 2009)

They are made in CA, fly boy.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 13, 2009)

In my last couple of years at Lockheed we were subcontracted to build the wings for the C-17, a contract we really didn't want but due to politics had to take. There were continual battles between us and the Long Beach folks (and this was before Boeing swallowed up McDonnell Douglas) when the wing for the first aircraft were being built. In my experience here, some of the components that were supposed to make construction easier actually made things harder. For example there was a titanium casting in the wing root that had all these compound curves. First off making titanium casting to tight tolerances is no easy task and this thing had all kinds of compound curves. A similar part could of been made by riveting 3 or 4 pieces together, probably would of increased cost about would of been a lot easier to make. Anyway the vendors we dealt with basically said it was impossible to make this part with the curves and tolerances indicated on the drawing. It took months to convince Long Beach of this. Later we discovered that this item was designed by a kid just out of college who had no real practical experience.

I think Lockheed built the wings for the first two and then departed company with McDonnell Douglas. The rest is history.

BTW - I got a VIP pass during the first flight - pretty cool.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SoD Stitch (Feb 13, 2009)

beaupower32 said:


> lol, I love dropping gernades and running. J/k. Anyways, IM a Jet engine mechanic on the C-17. Basically if something messes up we change the parts and once we change them we do engine runs. The runs I will say are awsome. Nothing like starting all four and taking them to max power for 45 minutes with the only thing holding u back are the brakes. What a Ride. Anyways, I guess the only reall issue i have is with the thrust reverser system installed on this plane. For some of you who dont know, the plane incorperates a Fan and Core reverser system. The Core reverser that is installed on these planes are garbage and shouldnt be used. when one of these is broken, the aircraft is down for about 2 days (and thats if we have parts on hand to help fix it). The plane is like a big home pc. It will tell you whats wrong with it. Which is a good thing. But sometime it gives neusance faults, and the best way to deal with those is to Ctrl, Alt, Delete the airplane (or turn all power off and back on). I was origanlly a Fighter guy working F-15's and F-16's. The C-17 is a good airplane, but with some faults. But yet what aircraft doesnt have faults. By the way, The new C-17's come with a new car smell. Pretty Crazy! Here are some pictures of some guys here at Charleston working on the core reverser to manually deploy it and a Side view of what the reversers look like.



So, you're saying there's a thrust reverser for both the compressor section AND the turbine section on those engines? No wonder it's so complicated . . . .


----------



## beaupower32 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yep, there is a reverser for both. If u look in the picture with the guys in it, you will see the blocker doors for the Core deployed. And in the side view you can see it deployed. Helps to load and unload cargo while engines are running, dont have to worry about blowing anyone away with the exhaust.


----------

